# Taking out the Trash



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 2, 2009)

so, i've been posting on a couple of threads dealing with fuckstick, under 30, got a staple in my eyebrow morons fucking shit up. i got to thinking that a thread should be started to not only vent, but maybe get something constructive going on 'taking out the trash.'

here's the deal: there's a couple of us on here who were handing out a bit before G-d decided to put the heavens in motion. no shit. and we've learned a thing or two. the first thing we learned, which goes back to the depression era is that if you fuck with the citizens in/on your circuit, you're not gonna run it too long. likewise, if someone is fucking with the citizens you're gonna get burned and not even know why!

so, here's some ideas: you're kicking back in camp and fuckstick starts to put graffiti in an inappropriate area (like a cool place that you were turned on to) and what do you do? you beat the asshole down and then place their jaw wide open on the curb or if you're close enough to the tracks on them and each takes a turn stomping the back of the head with your boot until no teeth are present. first, that bonds you togather so no one is gonna rat on anyone as all are guilty. and why so violent? do you really think telling them to stop because it's not environmentally friendly is gonna help?

second, when you see the fucker taking a piss/shit on someone's back porch, in the decent squat or anywhere inappropriate, what do you do? you beat the asshole down and then place their jaw wide open on the curb or if you're close enough to the tracks on them and each takes a turn stomping the back of the head with your boot until no teeth are present. first, that bonds you togather so no one is gonna rat on anyone as all are guilty. and why so violent? do you really think telling them to stop because it's not environmentally friendly is gonna help?

third, when you see the fucker fucking with some girl out there who can't protect herself and this fucking includes getting her all fucking jacked up on dope or booze what do you do? you beat the asshole down and then place their jaw wide open on the curb or if you're close enough to the tracks on them and each takes a turn stomping the back of the head with your boot until no teeth are present. first, that bonds you togather so no one is gonna rat on anyone as all are guilty. and why so violent? do you really think telling them to stop because it's not environmentally friendly is gonna help?

get the point? this isn't rocket science. look, most of you at least ride a bit. and even the homeguards should take note. whether your circuit is the safe west coast or for those hitting the high iron, if you spend your time turning the head, trying to be cool and not cause a problem, etc. you and i BOTH know there's a feeling in the gut that says, "fuck, i really SHOULD'VE done _soemthing_!" do you know why the IBRR is here and FTRA has gone by the wayside? morals. oh, we've had our wars with FTRA and the Flintstone kidz; many of us did time over them. who's still around? who has a not for profit foundation now? yeah, we decided that there were enough fuckers shitting where the rest of us had to sleep and we took action. always remember, though, there's a VERY fine line between vigilatiism and being drunk with power!

you folks are the new generation of riders. i won't lie and say i like what i see. oh, there's some decent folk out there, but when you turn your head away from what's wrong then you turn your back on what my generation and the one before me who started it all put into motion. i mean would you just walk by as your mother, daughter or sister was being violently raped? hell no!

in conclusion, maybe this thread can be used to generate some decent ideas; a vision if you will. it all starts somewhere. hell, a handfull of months ago i had the idea of putting togather the waystations. now they've helped out a handful of StP'ers! so, why not get some folks togather on here with the spine to do the right thing? doesn't have to be violent either! i'm just old school and that's all i've ever known. but hell, you got kidz in metro areas everywhere who can communicate to other kidz riding about fucksticks.

anywayz, my two cents. really, it's your world now.......................


----------



## wasted (Aug 3, 2009)

i would have to agree with you, but i don't see a problem with graffiti (depending on where) other than attracting negative attention from the police.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just a hitchhiker. I don't know shit what yer talking about. I'm a people person 


but I do really like #3. Is chivalry really dead? I'm pretty feminist BUT I still like the idea. oxymoronic, I know.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 3, 2009)

wasted said:


> i would have to agree with you, but i don't see a problem with graffiti (depending on where) other than attracting negative attention from the police.


 
thus, my point on inappropriate as in tagging fuck the rich on railings on private land that a decent person let you scope out for catch out. and those this part is targeted for know who they are and so do i now.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 3, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> ...would you just walk by as your mother, daughter or sister was being violently raped? hell no!



Nor a father, son, or brother (kin or not), not even a stranger.
'Cos I don't wanna see a cowardly piece of shit when I look in a mirror.


----------



## macks (Aug 3, 2009)

While I agree with the sentiment, I don't think tagging the wrong spot should warrant getting your head kicked in on a curb. The violent rape part, by all means.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah curb stopping isn't really a catch-all punishment.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 3, 2009)

second time clairifying the grafitti. this is the quote that apparently doesn't get read: "you're kicking back in camp and fuckstick starts to put graffiti in an inappropriate area (like a cool place that you were turned on to) and what do you do?" it's in reference to the fucksticks that tagged all over the area widerstand turned them on to.

as to the 'catch all' punishment, like i said i come from a different time. the reason we didn't have a lot of stupidity is because those folks were weeded out pretty quick.

ya'll have to figure out the punishments, but if they don't come down sooner or later and the same fucksticks start migrating across the 'scary' pass outside of the west coast they'll run into some high iron riders and they will simply off them. the problem with that is that most of the old timers, myself included, tend to run into one or two folks of an age/click and lump them all togather. accordingly, we tend to never deal with any of 'em.


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess I've been out of it too long.

People really don't take care of this shit anymore?


----------



## finn (Aug 3, 2009)

No, people don't take care of it, they try to do the talking thing too much. But for someone who obviously doesn't care, what else can you do? When I deal with people like this, I usually catch a lot of flak for it.


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 4, 2009)

finn said:


> No, people don't take care of it, they try to do the talking thing too much. But for someone who obviously doesn't care, what else can you do? When I deal with people like this, I usually catch a lot of flak for it.



I guess there's just a bunch of God damned pussies in this little culture like the rest of society as whole. And I don't mean the women.

I, for one, am tired of shitbags running around untouched because some touchy-feely bleeding fuckhole says it's "wrong" to give them what they deserve.

Kudos to those still handing out the necessary attitude adjustments.


----------



## bote (Aug 4, 2009)

watch your knuckles


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 4, 2009)

Knuckles, hell. I always had my shillelagh (shil-LAY-lee), walking stick with me.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's just yet another example of fucksticks using the terms HOBO, train rider, crusty punk and gutter punk. These motherfuckers are the kind of fucksticks that are gonna put an eventual end to the uninitiated in freight hopping and start a sweep (nationwide eventually) of prime real estate squats. I posted them on the Burn Notice on my site. You don't go publicizing the fact that you're proud of shitting where you sleep!

Punks invade Williamsburg as heroin-addicted hobos set up shop in trendy Brooklyn neighborhood


----------



## Mouse (Aug 5, 2009)

why woudl those fuckers submit to interviews for an article like that?

eh, junkies are never good no matter where they may be or what sub (or non sub) culture they identify with.


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 5, 2009)

Shit like that is why I primarily did wilderness squatting, they fuck up everything for everyone, and then they'll bitch the loudest when they get pinched and plead innocent when they get a beat down.


----------



## the long distance runner (Aug 5, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Here's just yet another example of fucksticks using the terms HOBO, train rider, crusty punk and gutter punk. These motherfuckers are the kind of fucksticks that are gonna put an eventual end to the uninitiated in freight hopping and start a sweep (nationwide eventually) of prime real estate squats. I posted them on the Burn Notice on my site. You don't go publicizing the fact that you're proud of shitting where you sleep!
> 
> Punks invade Williamsburg as heroin-addicted hobos set up shop in trendy Brooklyn neighborhood




fucking hell, I've met the girl in the picture in that article. The girl to the left in those cheesy sunglasses. Her name's BB and she's from Pilsen, Chicago. Biggest oogle I ever met, she bummed around with my friends and I for a while til we ditched her. She's got an apartment and a trust fund and an 18 month old pitbull mix she keeps in a cage, poor thing. Scummy article!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 5, 2009)

awww I love when rich kids go bumming it for a while. trying to make it seem like they've always been broke and homeless their whole lives.

I met a girl in RVA like that.. only she wasn't a fake about it. She hung out with squatter kids and was really chill but she wasn't about to buy her friendship from us, which I respected, and she coudl hold her own pretty good. All in all, you gotta be honest about the nature of your life, being a fake ass liar only makes you a piece of shit.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 6, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Punks invade Williamsburg as heroin-addicted hobos set up shop in trendy Brooklyn neighborhood



Who would complain if these people disappeared? Would anyone even notice?
Their junk suppliers could go away, too...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 6, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Who would complain if these people disappeared? Would anyone even notice?
> Their junk suppliers could go away, too...


 
yeah, a nice LONG vacation, 'eh?!


----------



## bmb (Feb 11, 2010)

i was in nyc when those fucktards blew up one of my favorite place to kick it in the states. i ran into that dumbass BB and gave her shit for the articles, as for the others, of course they all left town, but that shit still pisses me off, thanks for posting this thread, even if it is a bit old.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 12, 2010)

To me, this is a sticky subject. While I agree, dickheads who intentionally fuck things up should be punished, the punishment should fit the crime. Like for instance, leaving a small tag just to say "so-and-so was here" is one thing. Nothing wrong with it, everybody wants to leave their mark on the world. Spraying up a good spot, whether it's a catchout, a place to sleep or a choice dumpster, is wrong. It makes things harder for the next guy/gal. By all means, assholes like that should suffer but again, the punishment should fit. Curbstomping is a little much for that in my opinion. However, think of the poetry in roughing them up, taking all their stuff, and spray painting them.

Defecating someplace inappropriate? Rough them up a little, tie them up and dump a bucket load of shit/urine on them.

Being a general fuckhead and/or fucking up a squat? In this day of Email and digital cameras, it wouldn't be hard to get the guilty party's name and picture out to other squats/squatters. Let them know that the guy/gal is a fuckhead, if you let them in they'll probably end up blowing up your spot.

Rape on the other hand, be it by force or by intoxication should always be dealt with forcibly. By all means, curbstomp them, take all of their stuff, leave them naked in a gutter. Actually, that's not good enough. Tattoo them. Brand them for life as the scumbag they are. Someplace nice and visible, like their face.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh, I'm not really able to call myself a train rider like you people yet, but I do see your point. It kinda makes me sick too, knowing that my adventures have been made more difficult by stupid kids fucking things up in the past.

And there are definitely some occasions where a severe thrashing is in order. Not all situations, though. I mean, for painting some shit? I mean, I can't stop you from doing anything, nor would I really want to, as I think you have the right idea. It's just not for me.

Now, don't get me wrong, if I heard/saw someone being hurt/raped/whatever, you can be damn sure I'll be running up with the quickness to deal with fools in a most unpleasant manner.

I guess my point really is:

You think people spraypainting shit will make life harder for train riders, but you don't think strings of violent assaults will?

mike


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive never been violent but Ive gotten a few people to stay away from the squat with my words. I usually end up calling older kids,(late 20's early 30's) who act so suppirior with their stories about how they "fucked this dready chick in hawaii then her hot little red head friend", on being so super lame for trying to look so rad to a bunch of 15-19 year olds instead of hanging out with a crowd their own age but most importantly telling bullshit stories to a bunch of kids who could really give a shit less who you fucked where.

Ive saved a few groups from buzzkill fuckheads.


----------

